# Translations Forum



## FRENFR

I was thinking about a moderated Translations Forum.  People would provide a source text, or write their own story, and people would present their translations of it, of which everyone can comment on. 

I feel this would be so useful and helpful to those of all levels (particularly advanced learners), and would open up a world of vocabulary.

What do you think?


----------



## Etcetera

But we already have the Other Languages forum, where you can ask people to translate into different languages any word or phrase you want! What would be the difference between this forum and the one you're suggesting, except fot the size of texts to be translated?


----------



## cuchuflete

FRENFR said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a moderated Translations Forum.  People would provide a source text, or write their own story, and people would present their translations of it, of which everyone can comment on.
> 
> I feel this would be so useful and helpful to those of all levels (particularly advanced learners), and would open up a world of vocabulary.
> 
> What do you think?



I'm not sure I understand how this is different from the current language forums.  As to presentation of "source text" and translations thereof, this raises some nasty copyright issues that we would prefer to avoid.  An extensive citation of
source texts, other than original material by foreros, is likely to violate copyright law.  Further, translations are, from a U.S. legal standpoint (and some other countries as well) "derivative works", that are also subject to copyright legal limitations.   Simply stated, the law sees a translation as a derivation from something that belongs to the copyright owner.  If the translator does not have prior, written authorization, then the translation is a violation.

WR does not make these laws.  We don't advocate for or against them.  We are required to obey them, or risk legal actions against the forums.


----------



## Jana337

Even under the limit of 4 sentences, I have read many interesting translation threads, and I have started quite a few, too. I find them very enjoyable and useful.

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

Sounds like "homework" time to me!


----------



## FRENFR

On about.french, they have a translation 101 forum.  There, a text is written, and people give their own translations - there is no legal stuff involved!  I'm not saying we steal texts from books and use those!  This can be done in any language, to English or vice-versa, but those willing to have a go can have a go!?

It's just an idea thats all as I know many people would learn so many words in such a forum, by reading "professional" translations, by natives, and it would prove very useful for studying too.

Just an idea!


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Even under the limit of 4 sentences, I have read many interesting translation threads, and I have started quite a few, too. I find them very enjoyable and useful.
> 
> Jana


 
And even if your translation work exceeds the limit of 4 sentence, you can give a link to the source and explain which text on that particular page you wanted to translate. 

But I agree that it is always interesting to see people willing to translate extremely hard texts (that are often very difficult to understand even for natives), just for the benefit of their knowledge, of the proofreaders' knowledge, and of fun in these forums. It is great as it is, so I don't see any need for an own translations forum.


----------



## Jana337

FRENFR said:
			
		

> It's just an idea that*'*s all as I know many people would learn so many words in such a forum, by reading "professional" translations, by natives, and it would prove very useful for studying too.


I am sure you will benefit much more from your own translation attempts.  In my translation threads, natives frequently offer their versions in addition to replying to my questions. It is extremely enlightening (when my work is wrong or cumbersome) and rewarding (when I happen to be right on the money) to read their translations *after sweating over the text myself*. Moreover, it is against the spirit of this forum to do it the other way round. You may as well go to the library, grab a book in the original and its translation, and compare. But I am sure you won't learn that much. 

Jana


----------



## FRENFR

Has anyone ever looked at about.com French (run by Laura) and checked out the Translations 101 forum? Either way, fair nuf'! 

(adn thknas fro teh 'apostrophe' corecctoin)


----------



## Jana337

FRENFR said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever looked at about.com French (run by Laura) and checked out the Translations 101 forum? Either way, fair nuf'!
> 
> (adn thknas fro teh 'apostrophe' corecctoin)


Where is it? I could only find this non-inspiring list of "traduction svp" threads with plain normal sentences.  Could you please link to a particular thread so that I can convince you that we can accomodate similar formats as well? 

Jana


----------



## Etcetera

FRENFR, I'd like to have a look at this forum too!


----------



## FRENFR

Laura's website:  http://french.about.com/

T101:  http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?nav=start&webtag=ab-french

I must be honest..I haven't been there for a while, but it used to have big stories posted (self written usually), and people would try their hand at tranlsating them.  I mean, proper novel fluent hard stuff.  

It appears people are asking questions in there more now.  I'll hunt for an example unless you beat me to it


----------

